# 2015 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the 2015 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament held in Matagorda Texas. This is a fun tournament which allows each team to weigh in the 5 biggest fish of their choice (see rules). The 2014 BIG 5 had a nice Calcutta payout and some big fish weighed in. With our team of the best sponsors here on the Texas coast, this tournament will again be a favorite.

Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas.
July 31-August 1st, 2015

Entry Fee: $250
Calcutta Insurance: $150 each team

*CALCUTTA*: Heaviest 5 fish (Teams Choice) see rules
100% payback - Pays 1st thru 3rd- 50%, 30%, 20%

*SIDE POTS*: Pays 100%- 1st and 2nd place- 60%, 40%
Big Amberjack-$100 each boat
Big Ling- $100 each boat
Big Grouper- $100 each boat
Biggest Snapper other than Red Snapper- $100 each boat
Lady Angler-$100 each lady
Gary Belvin Family Junior Angler- NO ENTRY FEE -Pays 1st thru 3rd
$500-$300-$200

*Total of $7000 added to the side pots thanks to our team of sponsors*

BOUNTY FISH:

HEAVIEST WAHOO OVER 70 LBS WINS *$$$$5000,00 $$$$*

HEAVIEST DOLPHIN OVER 50 LBS WINS *$$$$5000,00 $$$$*

*More information to come......................*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*The BEST sponsors !!!!!!*

Without the team of dedicated sponsors we have, these tournaments would not be the success that they are. Please support our team of sponsors as they support these tournaments by adding cash money to the various side pots that are paid back 100% to the winners.

JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY-$500
POCO PLAYA RESTURANT,BAR AND VILLAGE-$1000
RIP CHARTS.COM-$500
TAMARA OSINA DDS-$1000
GARY BELVIN FAMILY-$1000
MR MIKE RIZZUTO-$500
BUSHA BOAT WORKS-$500
DON DAVIS DEALERSHIPS-$500
MR DARYL DABELGOTT-$500
MR CODY HAYES-$500
PLUGGERS PUB MATAGORDA,TEXAS-$500

Thank you very much for your support in 2015. 
__________________


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsors*

Continuing our recognition of our great team of sponsors, here is another team of sponsors that make it happen each and every year.

ALUMA-TECH CUSTOM ALUMINUM FABRICATION
RIGID INDUSTRIES 
FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED
WOODY WAX
OCEAN-TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS
WET SOUNDS MARINE AUDIO
ACCURATE REELS
TUF-LINE BRAID
BRUTE OUTDOORS
PLASHLIGHTS LED
STAR BRITE MARINE CARE PRODUCTS
CANNON DOWNRIGGERS
TEXAS BLUEWATER PROMOS CUSTOM T-SHIRTS ETC
JB OFFSHORE TACKLE
HOOKER ELECTRIC REELS
POSIEDON CUSTOM RODS
ICEHOLE COOLERS
PELAGIC GEAR.COM
HOOK AND STAG SPORTSWEAR
LINGREN-PITMAN ELECTRIC REELS
SNAPPER SLAPPER LURES/HOOKS PLUS
LAS PALMAS LODGE MATAGORDA,TEXAS
MILLENIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
AMERICAN RODSMITHS
COOLER GRAPHICS.COM
CANYON REELS

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

Like always, Jeromey Turner and TEXAS BLUEWATER MAFIA did an excellent job. If you need t-shirts , koozies , business brochures, etc give Jeromey a call or go to www.texasbluewatermafia.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures at the below sponsors booths at the Houston Fishing Show. Please stop by and pick one up..

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Snapper Slapper Lures
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament website*

Our tournament website is updated and ready to view. 2014 pics will be posted next week.

Check it out at www.matagordabluewater.com

You can pick up tournament brochures at the Houston Fishing Show this weekend at the following sponsors booths:

*Snapper Slapper/Hooks Plus*

*Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products*

*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales*

*Russelure*

*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Made a change from the 2015 Big 5 tournament. The BIG 5 category fish that are eligible to be weighed in for the BIG 5 are below:

KINGFISH
LING
DOLPHIN
BARRACUDA
WAHOO
BLACKFIN TUNA
*MAXIMUM OF 1 AMBERJACK ONLY*


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I like AJs


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

I like ajs also


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hook Spit is in*

Let's welcome our new sponsor HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE RODS to our group of sponsors. Wade and crew are now makers of some very nice offshore fishing rods to meet your fishing needs.

Check them out at www.hookspit.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New date*

Because of the bad weather we have been having, we were forced to make some changes to our tournament schedules. Below is the new date for the Big 5.

August 14-15, 2015


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

New dates


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up BIG 5


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2014 BIG 5 Results*

Here are the 2014 BIG 5 Results.........

CALCUTTA:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 190.3 points-$11,750.00
2nd place- Team Boogeyman-180.2 points- $7,050.00
3rd place- Team Prima Donna-152.5 points- $4,700.00

BIG KINGFISH:

1st place- Team Pit Boss- 44.5 lbs- $1260.00
2nd place- Team On the Take-43.7 lbs- $840.00

BIG LING:

1st place- Team Coastal Lattitude- 23.4 lbs-$1000.00

BIG DOLPHIN:

1st place- Team Hammer Down- 29.7 lbs- $660.00
2nd place- Team Fubar 2- 15.2 lbs-$440.00

AMBERJACK:

1st place- Team on the Take- 51.1 lbs- $900.00
2nd place- Team Reel Therapy- 41.7 lbs-$600.00

BARRACUDA:

1st place- Team Reel Therapy- 25.7 lbs- $600.00
2nd lace- Team Boogeyman- 21.6 lbs- $400.00

GROUPER:

1st place- Team Coastal Lattitude- 34.8 lbs- $840.00
2nd place- Team We Cant Fish-25.8 lbs- $560.00

WAHOO:

1st place- Team XXX- $2100.00

LADY ANGLER:

1st place- Team on the Take- 43.7 lb Kingfish- $1260.00
2nd place- Team Reel Therapy- 41.7 lb Kingfish- $840.00

JR ANGLER:

1st place- JW Reeder- 51.1 lb Amberjack- $500.00
2nd place- Hunter Taylor- 38 lb Kingfish- $300.00
3rd place- Katelyn Stone- 11.1 lb Kingfish- $200.00


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

It's only one species in the Calcutta right one king one ling and so on. Or can you weigh two kings then three other fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

J.Oberholtzer said:


> It's only one species in the Calcutta right one king one ling and so on. Or can you weigh two kings then three other fish.


You can weigh in 2 kings and 3 Ling. or 5 Kings, or 2 kings, 2 ling and 1 dolphin.

It just has to be from the list of fish provided in the rules section of the 2015 Brochures.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Kingfish*

We have added a big kingfish side pot to the tournament. $200 a boat, pays 1st place only ,100% payback also.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Still no barracuda, right?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Still no barracuda, right?


We don't have a side pot for a big cuda, but cuda is a fish you can use in the big 5 fish.

Below are the big 5 category fish:

KINGFISH
LING
DOLPHIN
BARRACUDA
WAHOO
BLACKFIN TUNA
MAXIMUM OF 1 AMBERJACK ONLY


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tough Country Outfitters are again sponsors of the 2015 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. Tough Country's sawmill are makers of some fine cutting boards which we have engraved and use as plaques for the winners.

Visit their website at www.tinroofhome.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

2015 Matagorda BIG 5 tournament t-shirts


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Offshore forecast is looking OUTSTANDING for the BIG 5


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Aluma Tech is in*

The good folks at Aluma Tech in Sweeny, Texas have been sponsors of the tournament series for a long time. They are in for the BIG 5 Offshore Tournament.

Need custom aluminum work? Call ALUMA TECH in Sweeny!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Plasights*

Stephen from PLASHLIGHTS is a local company who are makers of the BEST MARINE LED lighting there is. PLASHLIGHTS is a sponsor of the BIG 5 offshore tournament this weekend in Matagorda.

www.plashlights.com


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I don't remember ever having such a good forecast for a tournament. Looking to be a bayboat day offshore. Hopefully some new teams come give the tournament a try. It's always a good time. 
I'm ready to fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Snapper Slapper is in*

Woody from SNAPPER SLAPPER is in for the BIG 5 offshore tournament this weekend in Matagorda.

Thanks Woody and Snapper Slapper Lures!!

www.snapperslapper.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Long and short sleeve shirts.

Texas Bluewater Mafia is the place to get shirts designed and made!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone needing a nice place to stay for the tournament that is on the water with a pier ? Contact FULL STRINGER REALTY in Matagorda. They have the Full Stringer Lodge available for this weekend.

www.fullstringerrentals.com


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

See you manana, Mark.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

we have to sit this one out, new lower unit wont be in till after the weekend...looks like the weather is going to be awesome


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Flight Cancelled said:


> we have to sit this one out, new lower unit wont be in till after the weekend...looks like the weather is going to be awesome


Dang man!! You can't find one to borrow for the weekend?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

whos your daddy said:


> Dang man!! You can't find one to borrow for the weekend?


1fters all weekend, everyone I know is headed out :headknock


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Marine Max is in again*

The folks at Marine Max like offshore tournaments and have shown it this season. They are in again for the Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament with $500 to be added to a selected side pot.

Thanks Richard Justice and Marine Max for the support of our offshore tournament anglers.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

See everyone at the registration/captains meeting/Calcutta tonight at Poco Playa Restaurant in Matagorda.

Scales open from 5pm til 7pm tomorrow is yall want to come by and watch.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Any updates


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Will post the results tomorrow evening. I can tell you one thing, I think we filled the Texas STAR tournament kingfish division up.


----------

